# Legacy of Death Part V: Dead-eye of the storm



## TerraDave (Aug 13, 2012)

They arrive in a place that feels different. And they feel different. Nar, rewarded by the Tome for the journey through the shadow tomb, should feel better, if more tied to the dark book then ever, and yet…different
Ghen is not with them. 

The lush and exotic vegetation that surrounds them implies a tropical location, but the temperature is mild. And the orange and blue fruit look like nothing the nature-knowing ranger or elf would ever imagine. 

As they think of camping, Forge checks the bag of holding. Which is now just an empty bag..and all the contents are lost, or at the best inaccessible!
This includes food. When Nar tries to make some, it seems much harder than normal…

They are watched. Then comes giggling. Then little (technically “Lil”) winged humanoids emerge, and speak into the mind of the party without making a sound. 

They speak of an oasis in the “deadlands”. Of a ancient site in the mostly deadly part these lands, and another site and settlement in the other direction. On roads paved, presumably long ago, with a strange metal. 
Nar tries to show them “magic”. He fails. 







They enter the deadlands and eventually head into the hills, curious about the “base” mentioned by the small oasis dwellers. Though there is concern about remaining in the deadlands, especially as it seems to be making some of them sick…and interest in food grows…

But the location in the hills also turns out to be interesting. The materials, the contents…its like nothing the party has ever seen. Strange machines built by “Terradyme Industries”. Artificial lights, including an orange one with a sort of stand. A device to be sat on that would seem to move yet goes nowhere. 

And the sentinel orbiter that Forge finds.

Lucian finds the security robot, that proceeds to shock and shoot sonic grenades at the party.

Even better, not only does Nar have trouble with his magic, the others also find their own fantastical maneuvers to be erratic, or simply not possible. It’s a long fight with the robot. 

And there is another. Clearly more shy then the first, but friendlier when they talk to it. The robot mentions “the collapse of communications”, strange non-living visitor(s), the other base in the deadlier lands, “databanks”, and that it has some healing capability. Luckily for the party, it agrees to go with them.

They are still stuck in the deadlands. But with effort and luck, the wizard overcomes the nature of this place, or becomes more attuned to it(?), and still manages to summon phantom steeds to whisk them out of the radioactive (a term they have heard from “Robot 1”) terrain.

Their luck does not last long. 






The “badders” swarmed out of the rolling land, backed up by a heavy armored vehicle. With a flame thrower. At first the four plus Robot 1 were confident, so confident they thought they could capture the vehicle. The cigar smoking badder commander had other ideas.

Even with Nar turning himself to flame, Buckthorn finding some maneuvers he could still use, and Lucian and Forge getting up on the vehicle and driving sergeant badder off of it, the 30 or so of the mutants, and the ability of the light-tank to not only shoot flame but drive right over them, makes things look grim.

Still, for all their tough squeaking, the mutant-animals lack a death wish, and when half their number are down, the rest decide the time has come to go. Probably just in time for the party.

The road lies ahead.

_Link to the Last Thread_

_Out of Character Thread_


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 16, 2012)

Daily Used: Wall of Fire, Burning Transformation
HP: 70
Surges: 4 remaining

(That was after resting)

As the badders retreat, Nar-Heru transforms back into a substantial form.  "Well, that was interesting!  Robot1, what other local fauna might we expect to encounter?  Tell me more as we travel"


----------



## Buckthorn (Aug 16, 2012)

"Aye, well... think we got lucky those creatures lost their zeal for battle.  I suppose we gave them a bit more a fight than they were hoping for at least.  Perhaps they are looking for easier prey, though I think we did not put up as much of a challenge as perhaps we would have hoped.  I hope these deadlands don't have worse things to offer up or we may be in real trouble.  Worse trouble.  "  Buckthorn's gaze darts to the hills to see if he sees any sign of pursuit or other creatures lurking (Perception).  With that, he suggests the party (quickly) keeps moving on perhaps after a short rest to recover some of their strength and powers.

Current HP: 29 / 103 (74 damage)
Surges: 4/5 (used 1)  (normally 6 surges, but now at 5)
Daily Used: Spray of Arrows 

(other daily - Split the Tree - is lost)


----------



## ecayford (Aug 16, 2012)

forge will rest.

Current HP 29/116
Surges 10/12


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 16, 2012)

You seem to be alone, and take a 5 minute break. 


(Rules notes: 

1) Relevant to now: healing: with Robot 1: +5 hp for each surge used.

2) I am dropping the +5 damage on non-card attacks, as its a bit fiddly...and makes cards all the better

3) Use a power...make the check)


----------



## ecayford (Aug 16, 2012)

Forge burns 3 surges to get to full so now 116 HP and 7 surges.


----------



## Buckthorn (Aug 21, 2012)

Buckthorn will burn two surges to gain a total of 60 hp, bringing him to 89 hp / 103 hp.  He has used 3 of 5 surges.

To the party, Buckthorn suggests the party get moving before the badders come back and will start to lead the party in the direction of the settlement. (Nature check)


----------



## ecayford (Aug 21, 2012)

Forge follows the ranger's lead


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 21, 2012)

(I will assume that Lucian does some healing). (DM rolls a die behind the screen).

You continue southward for the day and avoid incident. Buckthorn, you find water which Robot 1 confirms is not contaminated. 

_Nigh-time watch schedule? Food? _


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 22, 2012)

_With Robot1 healing, Nar-Heru is at 79hp._

Traveler's Feast was the ritual I used previously for food, normally no skill check needed.  I think I made a skill check but not the D6 check.  I'll do both and you can decide what it means.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 22, 2012)

You fail to produce food. 

Its a hungry night. Next day, you continue. From what Robot 1 told you, the main settlement is still some ways off. 

After a while, a trail splits off the main road, running west. Is something down the trail?

(in addition to whatever checks you want to make, roll 1d6 for surge recovery, +1 for Robot 1, plus another 1 if you have 10 or more (max) surges, ie are Forge).


----------



## ecayford (Aug 23, 2012)

Forge's surges.  "Which is the quickest way out of here?"


----------



## Buckthorn (Aug 24, 2012)

Buckthorn will look down the trail to see if he can perceive what might be down there.  (Perception).  He will also hunt/forage for any edible uncontaminated food (Nature).


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nar-Heru examines the trail and the main road, trying to determine what, how many, how often and the last time something went each way.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 25, 2012)

There seems to be a structure of some kind down the trail a bit.

As far as you can tell, there has been some traffic each way.

You find a few rabitt like creatures and some edible roots that Robot 1 confirm are ok...but its slim pickings. 

(sent from Narita Airport, Tokyo)


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 28, 2012)

Nar-Heru suggest we head down the trail towards the structure.  "Robot 1, do you know anything about the trail or structure?"


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 28, 2012)

"I notice nothing exceptional..."

You continue down the trail.

"Though there seems to be someone there".

The very perceptive party also notice the three figures before the simple structure, one of which seems to be waiving. That one is clearly humanoid (though not necessarily human, but who is...). The other two are...furry? But they don't look badgery, if that counts for anything.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Aug 28, 2012)

_Perception for hidden danger, Insight to determine intent by body language._

Nar-Heru slowly approaches to get a better look, carefully observing.  He is fully prepared to act the pompous blowhard that he is, if necessary, to get food, shelter, and information out of these creatures.


----------



## Buckthorn (Aug 30, 2012)

Buckthorn will cautiously wave back, assuming Nar-Heru doesn't perceive any danger.  Being somewhat more affable than the wizard, the ranger will call out: "Greetings, strangers."   He will also look closely at the three and the structure and be alert for any dangers (Perception).


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 1, 2012)

The area becomes hilly again, and the structure itself is like a small hill, reinforced with the sort of stone you saw at the place you met Robot 1. 

Before its stands the humanoid, with, well, an odd head. The other are, well, large humanish shaped, rabbits. With somewhat dazed looks in their eyes. (see attachment).

The “brainy” one speaks (though you feel he doesn’t need to).

“Whats your business in these parts? Looks like you are from distant tribes”

Doesn’t seem _that_ friendly.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 5, 2012)

Forge will approach to within 60 feet of the "brain" and wait for his more glib companions to speak.  He stands with feet spread and arms crossed and fixes the brain with a cold stare.


----------



## Buckthorn (Sep 5, 2012)

Buckthorn will reply: "Yes, we are not from these parts.  In fact, we are from no where around here at all.  We come from a very far away place and found ourselves here through an unhappy... accident.  We had heard there was a large settlement near here.  We are on our way there.  My name is Buckthorn."  Buckthorn will ask them if they are familiar with the settlement, if they have ever been there, and if they know of any (other) dangers on the road they should try to avoid.   He will ask if there is anything else strangers should know about these lands.  He'll also relay about the parties encounter with the badders and see if they know anything about the raiders. (Diplomacy).  He will also try to guess at their intent - if they are hostile or lying.  (Insight)


----------



## Flaming Bob (Sep 6, 2012)

Lucien quietly whispers to Nar "Professor, mayhaps your golem knows what that is?" As he nods to the brainy creature. 

Immediately afterwards, he sidles up next to the halfling and looks the creatures over. There is an attempt made to assume a non-threatening posture, open hands, no weapons drawn (yet). He says nothing, awaiting the creature's response to Buckthorn.

EDIT: Lucien was down one surge prior to the recent healing.

Shadowy Tendrils: Lost
Cape teleport: lost


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 6, 2012)

"Perhaps you speak of Burlin. Yes, it is a large settlement." Does he eye the robot? 

"But your kind". Now, looking at you. "Are not always welcome there". 

"You should consider staying with us for a while". 

Another brainy type--though not quite as much--and another dazed oversized rabbit come out of the structure.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nar-Heru puffs up a little "My name is Nar-Heru, the Lord of Fire.  You may of heard of me, even in this distant place.  We require your assistance.  First, have you seen anyone else like us recently?  Second, how far is it to Burlin and what else can you tell us about it?  Third, do you have any food suitable for adventurers of our stature?

While the locals deal with the impression on the mighty wizard, Nar-Heru moves next to Robot1 and inquires about the nature of the bunnies and the brains.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 12, 2012)

Robot 1, using its discrete voice programming, and after some time considering the situation: “from what I extracted from the central database on our departure, I believe the long eared mamaniod is a ‘hoop’. The mutant human is probably a ‘serf’, which may explain the seeming appearance of some sort of  inebriation or brain-damage among the hoops…”

Something about the elf (whatever could it be?) annoys the main “brain”, even as the others step back.

“Lord of Fire is it?”

There is a brief pause, then Nar feels a mental assault claw at his mind. Another “brain” and some more big rabbits wonder out.  

Nar has a funny look on his face.

_Roll for initiative...ASAP. _

Nar: -28 hp, Dominated (save ends)


----------



## ecayford (Sep 12, 2012)

Inish


----------



## Flaming Bob (Sep 12, 2012)

The thief draws a blade.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 13, 2012)

drool......


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 13, 2012)

The halfling....


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 13, 2012)

Buckthorn has apparently been also affected by the mental attack....the rest of you are ready! (to at least make his save, in Nar's case).

Nar starts is off, by taking a swing at Buckthorn with his staff! The halfling is missed. 

_Lucian, Forge, and Nar go
They go
You all go_


----------



## ecayford (Sep 13, 2012)

Sensing that Nar has been attacked by the big brain, Forge charges the brain.

Minor to perhaps trigger unyeilding avalanche (level 15 upgrade of rain of steel)


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 13, 2012)

Save


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 13, 2012)

Forge, you fail to hit the "brain", but manage to activate your avalanche...this time.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 13, 2012)

FYI - that's +1AC and saves, regen of 3 while bloodied and brain gets damage and is slowed until the end of its turn bc starts next to me.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Sep 13, 2012)

Following directly behind Forge, Lucien launches into the air, ending his charge in a flanking position.

EDIT: Vaulting Charge was confirmed with a "6" during our last session. As this is first strike, the attack is vs. Reflex.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 13, 2012)

Even as it scoffs at the fighter, the serf master-mind is clearly surprised by the vaulting horned “mutant” …leavings its defenses down. And it is hit again from a circling axe.  
It retaliates with a mind blast that hits Lucian and Buckthorn, leaving them dazed (28 dmg) and has a lesser effect on Forge (14). 

One of the other serfs strikes at the rogue and stabs him. (21 dmg) While the rogue ignores some poison from the serf, he is marked by him. The third serf unleashes a mental strike on *Forge*, psychically driving the dwarf away from the mastermind and also marking him. (29 dmg, pull resistance accounted for, I think).  

The hoops start hopping…one manages to hit the *dwarf* by jumping into a flanking position (and rolling a 15; 15 dmg). The others focus fire on the rogue. Two miss, but one hits were it hurts, and, in some kind of justice, piles in some extra psychic damage of its own. (42 dmg). Two more come out of the barracks. 

_Please post by Monday...you ALL go. _

Buckthorn -28 hp; dazed
Forge -58 hp, bloodied, marked; Avlnch (going)
Lucian -91 hp; bloodied (4hp), marked, dazed; VltChrg
Nar -28 hp;
R1 too far from Lucian


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 14, 2012)

Nar-Heru recovers from the mutant's assault.  Determined to demonstrate his clear superiority to this deformed creature, he raises his hands above his head and transforms into pure flame (_burning transformation, minor, confirmed with a 6_).  Moving directly into the fray (_next to the brain and 2 hoops, down and right from lucien_) he shoots a wave of flame (_wake of fire,3 separate attacks, unconfirmed power, using burning gauntlets daily (first target hit 5 ongoing fire +1 damage), also unconfirmed._) at the brain, then up and left at the next two hoops.

"Insolent abomination! How dare you invade my mind!"

_action point_ Surging with flame Nar deals more damage to the 3 adjacent creatures (combustive action feat, d6 roll for failure)

*So, wake is gone, gauntlets are gone, combustive action works, 15 damage to all adjacent, add 5 damage to fire shroud for burning transformation.  critical hit causes critical conflagration feat to trigger, creature taking critical hit now has additional 14 ongoing fire if d6 succeeds. *

The he calls forth pillars of flame down on the enemies near him, (_standard, fire shroud, burst 3, confirmed with a 6_)

Should hit all but top left hoop (burst 3. +5 damage bonus from burning trans, +1 damage from burning gauntlets)


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 15, 2012)

_Dont be so sure about what a 4 means...but as those where not powers or items...its ok. _

You bring fire and seem to confirm your earlier claims...until the mastermind teleports away, and most of the hoops manage to hop away unharmed! (see rolls, their luck continues). 

You do give lucian a little more space.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 15, 2012)

Forge will trigger his second wind.  Gets 3 hp from stance.  Attempts arms master challenge.

Glad I didn't bother.  Bash and pummel with action point.  I think that's my second 5 for this one.  Does that mean I keep it?


----------



## ecayford (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry edit did not add the text.  The six was for the dwarven armor so forge is at full hp.

Second minor for fowh.  Awesome!  That's another +1ac and difficult terr. For enemies within 2.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 16, 2012)

hoop hop....another one escapes (almost) certain death


----------



## ecayford (Sep 16, 2012)

But will it survive the backswing?  Unyielding avalanche


----------



## Flaming Bob (Sep 17, 2012)

"The best laid plans of mice and fiends...bloody hells."

The rogue begins staggering towards the professor's golem.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 18, 2012)

The ranger takes a shot at the serf next to Forge.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 18, 2012)

*pain and blood*

Robot 1 triggers Lucians 2nd Wind, +5 on the surge. 

Lucian and Buckthorn shake off the mindblast. 

The serf master-mind seems...pretty upset... and engulfs most of you in devastating pain. *Forge* and Buckthorn may in fact pee their pants (criticals). Nar is missed altogether, and instead the brain almost hits his own serf (roll 1; 41 dmg to Forge and Buckthorn, 28 to Lucian; ongoing 10 and immobilized all; save ends). 

As if that is not enough, the serf next to Nar shifts back and unleashes its own wave of torment. Luckily, only Buckthorn is hit, and remains dazed. The other serf misses Forge, but does shake off the fire set by Nar.

The hoops unload with various twangs and pops on the wizard. He is hit twice, but his fire form limits the damage. 

Buckthorn 12 hp, bloodied; dazed, ongoing 10 and immobilized save ends
*Forge:* -41 hp -1HS; ongoing 10 and immobilized save ends; Avlnch (going), Bsh&Pmml, 2ndW, AP, Dwrf Arm ; Gone: AMC
Lucian 4 hp; bloodied, -1HS; ongoing 10 and immobilized save ends 2ndW; VltChrg, Inf Snk Attck
Nar -43 hp, bloodied; Brng Trans (ongoing), Fire Shroud, AP; Gone: WkoF, BrnGntls
R1 

Serf Mastermind 
Serf Soldiers: left one bloodied 
Hoops: 4 left

_Please post by Wednesday afternoon!_


----------



## ecayford (Sep 18, 2012)

will attempt fighter's grit. Oh well. attacks the lone serf.

Triggers his sentinal orbitor - another plus 1 AC and reflex and enemies starting turn next to him take 1d10 plus 15.


----------



## Buckthorn (Sep 18, 2012)

Buckthorn will take aim at the mastermind and shoot at it with Spikes of the Manticore.  He will then try to shake of the dazed and immobilized effects.

OOC: Buckthorn had  "check" for Spikes of the Manticore.  He rolled a "1" here - I assume that means the power didn't work, but that he can try to use it again next encounter.  Let me know if I am not remembering correctly how that works.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Sep 19, 2012)

A handful of razor sharp shards of metal are hurled through the air (well, hopefully).


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 19, 2012)

Nar Heru lays down a Wall of Fire, and then moves back out of the way.

See attached image.  1d6+6 for starting turn adjacent to it, 3d6+6 for entering or starting turn in it, costs 3 extra squares of movement.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 19, 2012)

Buckthorn launches his "spikes" and Lucian his barrage...

But does Nar's spell work?


----------



## ecayford (Sep 19, 2012)

Pretty sure he got a six last time he used it on the badgers so assume no further reroll needed.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 23, 2012)

Robot 1 lets Lucian use another surge, +5, before he would drop on his turn.

Forge batters the serf. Lucian and Buckthorn fire, but don’t hit a lot.

Nar does in fact call forth a might wall of fire, roasting the 3 hoops and hurting a few serfs on the way.

The serf master-mind, guessing that Buckthorn is the weakest willed, dominates him!

The serf next to *Forge* unleashes a wave of torment, and then takes
advantage of the dwarf’s dazed condition to move away. The other escapes the wall of fire.

The last hoop misses Lucian.

Buckthorn 2 hp, bloodied; dominated
*Forge*: -73 hp -1HS; dazed save ends; Avlnch (going), Orbiter (going),
Bsh&Pmml, 2ndW, AP, Dwrf Arm ; Gone: AMC
Lucian 20 hp; bloodied, -2HS; ongoing 10 and immobilized save ends; 2ndW; VltChrg, Inf Snk Attck, Blndg Barrage
Nar -43 hp, bloodied; Brng Trans (ongoing), Fire Shroud, AP, WallofF (going); Gone: WkoF, BrnGntls
R1

Serf Mastermind bloodied
Serf left bloodied,
Serf right running away?
Hoops: 1 left


----------



## ecayford (Sep 23, 2012)

beginning of turn save v. dazed


----------



## ecayford (Sep 23, 2012)

It looks like there's some pit between forge and the mastermind.  Forge will take a step back and take a running leap over it to land next to the mastermind.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 23, 2012)

this is probably stupid but Forge will thicket of blades the mastermind.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 23, 2012)

Minor to trigger shielded sides

To recap, forge successfully leaps over the dangerous pit, smashes the mastermind and, if it still lives, it is slowed save ends, -2 defences save ends, in my difficult terrain aura (as is the hopper), and will take a bootload of damage at the start of its turn.

Forge's current ac is 35 and reflex is 26.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 23, 2012)

Surrender and live, fight on and die!


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nar-Heru tries create a ball of fire between the mastermind and the hopper, avoiding forge (if the mastermind lives from forge, other wise he'll conjure it next to the closer serf.)  The ball then attacks a brain.  1d4+7 for anything starting it's turn next to it. Sustain the wall of fire as a minor, sustain the ball as a minor.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 24, 2012)

As with the vaulting tiefling, the brain is caught off guard by the leaping dwarf, and pays for it! It is staggered.

It does manage to avoid the sphere, for now. 

Meanwhile, Buckthorn takes aim...at Lucian! The rogue is still standing, just.


----------



## Buckthorn (Sep 25, 2012)

Buckthorn will try to save against domination.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 25, 2012)

Lucian drops from the ongoing damage (-3hp).

The "head" or Robot 1 swivels between Buckthorn and Lucian...at one point it looks like it will break. Then it roles over to Buckthornn...extends its "arm", and gives him a good slap!


----------



## ecayford (Sep 25, 2012)

Don't forget bigbrain eats 37 before he gets a chance to do Forge in!


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 25, 2012)

*mostly fail*

The mastermind staggers. One serf rejoins the fray, and lashes its mind at Nar! It totally fails to effect the burning mage. The other lashes at Forge! Again, total fail…but it suddenly (barely) strikes (DM action point)! Forge is dragged away from the master mind and marked.  The master mind moves as far as it can, and unleashes its mind blast at the dwarf! Again, the effect is minor. 

Buckthorn 2 hp, bloodied; dominated
*Forge*: 9 hp -1HS, bloodied, regeneration??; marked; Avlnch (going), Orbiter (going), thicket of blades, shielded sides,
Bsh&Pmml, 2ndW, AP, Dwrf Arm ; Gone: AMC
Lucian  neg 3 hp; down, -2HS; ongoing 10 and immobilized save ends; 2ndW; VltChrg, Inf Snk Attck, Blndg Barrage
Nar -43 hp, bloodied; Brng Trans (ongoing), Fire Shroud, AP, WallofF (going), Flaming Sphere (going); Gone: WkoF, BrnGntls
R1


----------



## ecayford (Sep 25, 2012)

On his last legs, Forge makes a final effort to turn the tide. Free action to drop shield, minor to draw potion of healing, minor to drink said potion, free action to two-handed grip his axe and standard to melee basic attack the serf. 

3hp from regen. plus 10 for potion brings him up to 22hp.  EDIT: Potion fails so he's at 12 hp.  

Hopefully this one can't worm his way out of taking the damage at the beginning of his turn.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 25, 2012)

The serf drops.

(OoC digression: who said the other got out of the damage...though it may have wanted to!...I may have been a little careless with the bloodied label before...in any case, all numbers have been reconciled...)


----------



## ecayford (Sep 25, 2012)

"Wizard, drop that big brain!


----------



## Buckthorn (Sep 25, 2012)

Buckthorn will attempt to save against domination again. (Save from Robot)

Edit: Wow.  Yes, Wizard, drop that big brain!


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 26, 2012)

Buckthorn takes aim at Forge...

Clearly, Buckhorn's heart was not in it.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nar-Heru directs the flaming sphere to attack the mastermind once again, and sustains both the ball and the wall.

Critical Conflagration!  Mastermind takes 14 ongoing fire, save ends.  Also, sphere damage was actually +13, not 7.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 26, 2012)

Even as the sphere seems like it is about to annihilate him, the brain vanishes!

Did I mention that the robot keeps slapping Buckthorn, making sort of a whizz-slap-slap-slap sound int the process?


----------



## Flaming Bob (Sep 26, 2012)

*Gurgle*


----------



## Buckthorn (Sep 26, 2012)

Buckthorn will attempt to again save against domination (one save for him and one from the Robot).

Edit: No, don't shoot the brain.  I love the brain!  It's my friend!  apparently.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 27, 2012)

Can Forge see where the big brained freak went?


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 27, 2012)

*and they have poison*

The last serf solider is singed by the wall, and repositions himself, strolling over Lucian in the process. He unleashes a wave of torment! Forge shakes it off, but Nar is tormented…leaving him dazed and taking (net: 14) damage. The mastermind then staggers from behind a rock, poisoned claws gleaming as it comes for Forge (yes, they also have poison!). It takes a few swipes (action point), but Forge is poisoned and drops! 

You all hear clearly in your minds, even those lying in agony: 

You will all be my thralls! He rubs his clawed hands

Buckthorn 2 hp, bloodied; dominated
*Forge*: neg 11 hp -1HS, bloodied, poison 5; Avlnch, Orbiter, thicket of blades, shielded sides, Bsh&Pmml, 2ndW, AP, Dwrf Arm ; Gone: AMC
Lucian  neg 13 hp; down, -2HS; ongoing 10 and immobilized save ends; 2ndW; VltChrg, Inf Snk Attck, Blndg Barrage
Nar 9 hp, bloodied, dazed; Brng Trans (ongoing), Fire Shroud, AP, WallofF (going), Flaming Sphere (going); Gone: WkoF, BrnGntls
R1

Serf mastermind: bloody but gloating
Serf soldier: still there


----------



## ecayford (Sep 27, 2012)

And then there was one!

Still dying but no longer poisoned!  Yeah!


----------



## ecayford (Sep 27, 2012)

Dauntless endurance for extra death save?  Will Jorath leave his devoted follower to perish?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 27, 2012)

Minor Action - Drink Potion of Clarity (allows reroll on attack power)
Move Action - Sphere rolls to Mastermind
Standard Action - Attack Mastermind

Verbal - "Robot1, keep them alive!


----------



## dyermaker001 (Sep 27, 2012)

Err, nevermind, Nar-Heru is dazed.

Scorching burst on the mastermind, original roll, new damage


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 27, 2012)

_for keeping the attack roll he has to keep his potion roll, but now he knows..._

In his moment of glory, the master drops, engulfed in flame.

Robot 1 rolls over to Forge. A long needle emerges...Forge is restored to consciousness. 

A certain gleam returns to Buckthorn's eyes.


----------



## Buckthorn (Sep 27, 2012)

No longer dominated, Buckthorn will use his second wind.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Sep 28, 2012)

*Urk*


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 28, 2012)

The last serf, who was apparently not shot by Buckthorn, takes advantage of the now gone wall of fire, and starts to flee around the cave/bunker.

Robot 1 looks at the Tiefling: I may not be able to help him in time.


----------



## ecayford (Sep 28, 2012)

Forge will stand, pick up his sheild and move adjascent to Lucien between the fleeing serf and his fallen comrade.  Unfortunately, he will not be able to help this round.

"Buckthorn, you got anything for this sack of outworlder?  Nar, fry that scumbag!"


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 9, 2012)

The last serf, while not brought down, is at least chased off. Lucian is stabilized, but doesn’t really seem like himself in the following days. 

They enter the bunker, and with some searching, find a great treasure: food! Wrapped in strange packets (which they will eventually know is made of “plastic”) and requiring odd means of preparation, add water!, they are hungry enough to feast on the semi-synthetic edibles. They also find a cold ceramic ring, and a “grenade” that may be designed to be used in wate. And lots of practically identical clothes, also made of not-entirely natural materials. 

They head out, and journey for more days. Eventually they encounter a strange creature with glowing red eyes. Yex the Yexil flies down to them, and alternates between menacing and disappointed. Eventually it is confirmed that its hunger, and interest in them, is primarily for clothes, especially the kind they found in the serf bunker. Its off, promising its gratitude if the clothes are actually there. 







They continue on the main road which they believe leads to Burlin. On it, they encounter a group of mounted men, some of large horses with unusually intelligent eyes, others on strange horse-insect hybrids. They have a kind of plate-armor that, like so much here, is somewhat strange in its nature, and a mix of familiar weapons and things that the party realizes might be (more powerful) weapons. They are not friendly, pouring scorn and insults on the “mutants” that make up the party. The party responds with surprising restraint, and a less surprising amount of confusion (mutant?). Forge, particularly sharp eyed, notices a red square decorating some of their apparel. 






A caravan arrives from the other direction, and an exchange of words between its leader and the most belligerent knight—Sir Dept—seems to diffuse the situation. For now. It is revealed that Sir Dept is the brother of the Lord of the settlement they seek.

With the caravan, they finally reach it. Over two weeks after appearing in the strange oasis of the Lil. 

Most of Burlin is taken up by a single, huge, building…

_See attached pictures…_

…that seems to have been built by a more advanced civilization. Hundreds if not thousands live in this one building, which also houses many of the merchants and shops of this place. It is connected to the Inn run by the Holiday family, around which are found the “lots”, more recent and ramshackle dwellings and stalls, which includes the Food Court selling a range of freshly butchered meet and gathered and grown produce and the stable of Mr Ford. 

They investigate the settlement. Gold is changed for Burlin credits at the bank, “stim shots” for quick healing are purchased at Mr Body’s Apothecary, and information is sought…on finding a transport of some kind to another dimension…

The two sages are sought out, the reputable Mr Dalton, and the more mis-trusted Mr. Wald. Gold and information is given to Mr Wald, who replies with promises of finding something…The blue skinned Mr. Dalton replies with many questions of his own, and eventually produces Dar Tenibor. The main contribution of these local sages is to encourage Nar to review his own findings with the rest of the party. As they are perused, it is realized that this world may have been foreshadowed in the notes of Simon Amber and the strange lore of the Book.

[sblock]
1.	In Old Deamorria none paralleled the city Moil for the erudition of its scholars or its wealth of lore. Then it fell under the sway of necromancers and the shadow Aether swallowed the city, forever cursed. 

2.	Most modrons will not accept a bribe. 

3.	The firmament that separates the mortal worlds from the immortal ones is not a wall or sphere, but a lattice with many strange twists and distortions.

4.	From deep in the Cosmos a great source of darkness and necrotic power has emerged, touching many worlds. In coming years, no land will be immune. 

5.	Some mortal worlds are more isolated by the firmament then others.

6.	With the breath of the dread god Zorrath did He imbue Orcus and Vecna with immortality and the incarnates of undeath and dark lore did they become. 

7.	Vecna once walked Thraeya, to the great cities of Karnakos , strange temples of and tombs of Khembia, dark holds of Kazduaen, of course, ruins of once great Deamorria.

8.	Vecna is said to disguise himself as a beggar to walk among others both amassing and dispensing dark lore. 

9.	These followers of Orcus and Vecna, those that dare whisper the name of Zorrath, how many such death cultist may there be?

10.	In Moil they were said to summon forth the great Codex, that which could only be born on the back of mighty beasts and none could read and maintain a grasp of their immediate reality; and from this Codex did they take much dark lore before others took the Codex in turn. 

11.	In Moil they were said to travel to a throne carved for the gods. They held dark rites there. 

12.	Ours may not be the only mortal world. This is practically a fact among the learned. Ours may not be the only Cosmos. This is heresy. 

13.	The power of a god must both be given and taken.

14.	The thesis there are angels, not fallen angels that are devils, but just angels, that are evil, is untrue, or at least exaggerated. 

15.	Where the darkest remnants of Kron and the Beast arose the Abyss, from the nether regions of Chaos. But is this the true realm of slaads?

16.	A mortal world barely connected to and unknown to ours saw great and horrible death that still reverberates. 

17.	The diseases of ghouls, vampires, and mummies are “natural” manifestations of their nature, a bit of the shadow Aether brought into the living. 

18.	The first demons were said to come from the dead body of Kron like maggots from rotting meat. But what of what was spawned from the offal of the Beast slain by Kron and Yavara?

19.	Negotiations with a Slaad are unlikely to be fruitful. 

20.	Height, length, width, even time may not be limit of dimensionality. Strange tales tale of the tesseract, a “cube” that extends into one of these other dimensions. 

21.	Nothing would be better then delivering the Hive directly into Lolths lair. 

22.	…and this creature became the lich Acererak. Over the scores of years which followed, the lich dwelled with hordes of ghastly servants in the gloomy stone halls of the very hill where the Tomb is. Eventually even the undead life force of Acererak began to wane, so for the next 8 decades, the lich’s servants labored to create the Tomb of Horrors. Then Acererak destroyed all of his slaves and servitors, magically hid the entrance to his halls, and went to his final haunt…

23.	Whence this so called Sigil? The deep lore makes no mention of it. It is not the making of Ordos, or Chaos, or angel or fiend. Yet they say it is there. Even if it always was not. 

24.	Tiefling racial appearance may be much wider ranging then most Thraeyans imagine. 

25.	The Aether, strange and fragmented as any part of the Cosmos, courses with eldritch energies. The elements called on by arcane formula, the dark shadows that lead souls ever deeper to the beyond and the warping touch of true gods and risen incarnates. 

26.	The Aether, its domains of dread and feywilds entice, its mists dazzle and daze. It leads to all lands, but its paths may never end. The depths that can be plunged, greater than anything under Kazduaen. 

27.	No avatar of good could bring back the mercy chalice. It took a Queen of Thieves. 

28.	Mortal worlds may range as widely as any distant Astral realm. 

29.	The dark Aether may bring one to the level of the Styx, and the layer of Pluton. This is obvious. 

30.	To satisfy the dread god, is it merely a question of spreading the shadow and its influence?

31.	It is well known that Gith made dark bargains to free her people from the Illithid and lead them to Astral Realms. As it is well known that these races battle still. 

32.	The mistress of the Githyanki, greater then Vecna? 

33.	The Cant is an atrocity. As to be expected. 

34.	The need for the sacrifice of sentient humanoids is undisputed. But one should not underestimate the appeal of eating them, especially for greater hags and slaads.

35.	This book seems to want things. 

36.	Cosmic rifts, also heresy?

37.	Some dwarves are said to make smoke powder, and alchemist other things, but the idea that great weapons as powerful as any magic seems both ludicrous and compelling. 

38.	The Amber family is largely deranged. 

39.	The portals between planes may be slowly vanishing. Or at least faster than they can be made. 

40.	No on associated with Melkar house can be trusted.

41.	Some ancient liches maintain their form, others seem to revert to pure dust. The demi-lich is a deadly hybrid, a minimal physical presence while its soul roamed strange planes and worlds unknown to even the wisest of sages.

42.	If one could map the dark places of the Aether…a tracing from which undying power would be unlimited. But to create a rift. That would also be interesting.

[/sblock]

The significance of all this and the links to the demilich are not entirely clear. The scholars also restore Robot1s databanks (in return for access to them), and the robot confirms that the unliving may have been used as servitors in this place. (Tenibor however still maintains that the zombie part of apocalypse is largely an urban legend). 

They also note that a nearby “base” (the kind of place they find Robot1) might offer some clues. Or more accurately, its all they can come up with as Dalton and Tenibor investigate more.

The base is travelled to and entered after Buckthorn jimmies the lock. It contains strange, flickering, unnatural light and other features familiar from where Robot1 was found.  A small bio-construct lizard that stands on Nar’s shoulder is also found.

But most of the base is still to be explored. 

(I am linking to the map on roll20. Launch the campaign to see it. But say what your character is doing by posting in this thread. If you can’t access the map, let me know and I will send you the code or invite). 

http://app.roll20.net/campaigns/details/40732/legacy-of-death


----------



## ecayford (Oct 10, 2012)

Forge will examine the two doors next to each other in the room with the cubicles.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 10, 2012)

There is no sound beyond those doors, they are not locked or trapped, and the dwarf-mutant may open them.

In addition, Forge hears distant sounds echo from other parts of the base. Movement? And something else, a sort of hum? Nothing too obvious...but somethings.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 10, 2012)

After alerting his companions to the sound of movement forge opens the doors and examines the spaces beyond.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 10, 2012)

(and I don't have access to the map...will update tomorow.)

Each leads to an identical room. Each contains what could be described as _stalls_. Many have a sort of door, but Forge notes a chair of some kind in each. Accept for damage, etc, each stall and chair is the same. 

Forge notes no other exit from either chamber.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 10, 2012)

There are three more doors in this main room, one just a few feet above the bathroom stalls (I'm sure he could figure it out).  He'll check them out clockwise, checking the doors first entering rooms and rummaging etc. until something comes up or companions finish messing around in the offices.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 11, 2012)

_Map updated_

Forge opens the doors. (I will let you all post on "rumaging"). A small closet, a hall that leads to other doors and some ruble, and another "office" are revealed. 

http://app.roll20.net/campaigns/details/40732/legacy-of-death

Let me know on the rumaging. Use the map (you may want to zoom in if you are not).


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 12, 2012)

Nar will search the other office, desk drawers, etc.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 12, 2012)

While Nar is checking out the office, Forge will check out what lies behind the two doors that were revealed.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 12, 2012)

Nar searches...

I assume Forge looks towards the "north". Some rubble is revealed in the hall. The north door seems jammed, or locked, and looks "heavier" then the others.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 12, 2012)

Forge will try to foce it open.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 12, 2012)

The door resists. (It may be possible to bypass the ruble).

Nar finds papers, those "terminals" that don't seem to work (in this case), cups with dried brown liquid, and a mysterious small metal device that Nar is sure must be some kind of weapon. 

Robot1 informs him it is referred to as a stapler.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 15, 2012)

Forge will examine the rubble to see if there's a safe way around/through it.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 16, 2012)

Forge thinks with some effort (athletics checks) he could start moving through it.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 16, 2012)

Forge will spend some time trying to dig through the rubble.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 17, 2012)

_map updated...._

the hall continues beyond the rubble and you find a few new doors and what may be an opening to the outside.

_still using roll 20 for the map
http://app.roll20.net/campaigns/details/40732/legacy-of-death_


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nar-Heru will attempt to follow.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 22, 2012)

Forge will assist the wizard through the rubble and examine the first door which looks like it leads to the interior of the structure.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 25, 2012)

You hear a sort of buzzing sound beyond the door.


----------



## ecayford (Oct 25, 2012)

Forge will open the door, using force if necessary.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 26, 2012)

A room of infernal machines greets you.

In the middle seems to be trapped lighting, the purpose of which you cannot guess. 

http://app.roll20.net/campaigns/details/40732/legacy-of-death


----------



## Buckthorn (Oct 26, 2012)

Buckthorn will follow Nar and Forge into the room. He will attempt to navigate the rubble (Athletics). Buckthorn will look at the machine with the lightning. He will ask the robot if it knows what the macine does. Also, Buckthorn will be alert for any noises, tracks, signs of enemies nearby (Perception).


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 27, 2012)

Buckthorn enters...and hears a fluttering sound?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Oct 31, 2012)

"Robot 1, how has this elemental contained here?  What purpose does it serve?"  Nar-Heru scans the room for any of the "terminals" seen before, looking if any of them work.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 2, 2012)

"I believe this is some kind of generator, though an advanced and unusual one"

You think you see some terminals in the room and approach them. (I seem to have lost your roll 20 token...please send). 

Then, suddenly, you realize that there are other creatures in the room. Large, glowing, moths! They seem agitated, very agitated. 

_Roll initiative_

http://app.roll20.net/campaigns/details/40732/legacy-of-death


----------



## ecayford (Nov 2, 2012)

Inish


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 2, 2012)

Init.


----------



## Buckthorn (Nov 4, 2012)

Buckthorn initiative.  Buckthorn will look up to see if he can see how many moths.   I wonder if they are attracted to light and flame?" 

Also, in the event I have trouble posting tomorrow or Tues, Buckthorn, on his turn, would try shooting at the moths with Spray of Arrows.  (He has one "check" for Spray of Arrows.)


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 5, 2012)

I think these mutated moths are highly radioactive. There is a significant probability that they are attracted by the prototype generator.

Buckthorn can't quite pull of the spray, but shoots at 1 (power not lost, just not used).


----------



## Buckthorn (Nov 5, 2012)

Buckthorn rolls to attack.  He'll name the closest moth as his Quarry.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 7, 2012)

The moth explodes with a blinding burst of strange energy!

Those nearby then also start to wink with this deadly energy.

The radiation levels in this area are becoming extremely dangerous. 

More moths appear, apparently from inside the complex machinery of the room.  

_ignore the first "on forge"_


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 7, 2012)

Forge and Nar are each affected by the radation blasts...but Buckthorn is left glowing! He has a nasty case of radiation sickness  (note that there is a cumulative ongoing effect). Robot one starts to head in his direction. 

Buckthorn: -70hp, "bloodied"; ongoing 15, -6 penalty to checks and saves. 
Forge: -10hp; ongoing 10, -1 penalty to checks and saves. 
Nar: -10hp; ongoing 10, -1 penalty to checks and saves.

You may all go!


----------



## ecayford (Nov 7, 2012)

Forge charges the moth closest to buckthorn.  Note ongoing reduced by 6.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 7, 2012)

The moth has no chance of avoiding your axe, but like the one shot by Buckthorn, it explodes with dire light. 

Unsurprisingly, Forge is the most affected, but he still shakes off the effects of the radiation. The other turn also feel the burn. (20 dmg to Forge, 10 and additional -1 penalty to Nar and Buckthorn).


----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 11, 2012)

Nar-Heru centers a scorching burst between the two moths on the right.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 13, 2012)

Nar you destroy one of the moths. It flashes, but seems to be far enough away not to harm the others. 

Robot 1 does some basic first aid on Buckthorn...but more is needed! (regain 25 hp, -1hs).


----------



## Buckthorn (Nov 13, 2012)

Buckthorn will use his second wind and try to save against the radiation poisoning. He will also take a move action to move as far away from the moths as possible. Can he determine the approximate range of the dire light burst?


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 14, 2012)

Buckthorn hides in the corner. 

More moths come out of the nooks and crannies, still agitated. Those near the middle of the room flash again...


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 14, 2012)

The irradiating continues.

Buckthorn: -20hp; ongoing 15, -6 penalty to checks and saves.; SW, bot heal 
Forge: -20hp; ongoing 10, -1 penalty to checks and saves. 
Nar: -30hp; ongoing 11, -2 penalty to checks and saves.

http://app.roll20.net/campaigns/details/40732/legacy-of-death

_Keep going_


----------



## ecayford (Nov 14, 2012)

Realizing it's a bad idea to be too close when one of these moths is hit, Forge pulls his handaxe out and hurles it at the moth 20 feet away from him (to the "north").


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 14, 2012)

The one just north of the dwarf bursts...and if Forge wasn't so hardy, he could have been affected by the radiation. (Nar was just out of the blast). 

On the other hand, the dwarf's axe is thrown so hard that it goes through the first moth then drops one behind it!

ALSO: Forge should save.


----------



## ecayford (Nov 14, 2012)

save


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 26, 2012)

Faced with a seemingly endless supply of gamma moths, Nar thinks that the generator in the room needs to be shut down, and with Robot1s help, succeeds! Robot1 also realizes that others have been accessing the computers here…recently. One lasting gift of the moths is more mutation for Buckthorn and Nar: venomous spines for the elf, and the ability to redirect incoming missiles for the Halfling. 

They continue to explore the ruin. A room of pools is avoided. A chamber with a man, a “knight” working one of the terminals, is found. In spite of Buckthorn’s threats, the man is soon joined by another knight, and by some kind of lizard men!







The other knight were powerful armor that gives him both a deadly needler and puts a hard punch on a ceramic sword he wields (and has some other features not seen in battle). The lizard folk turn out to be “sleeths” an intelligent and normally peaceful raise with mental powers. In this case, the sleeth “shaman” wears a skull around his neck, and is really not peaceful at all. On top of these three, the first knight figures out how to use the bases security system to shoot lasers at the party.






The shaman mentions some sort of sleeth death prophet named “Tak Ha’Sssth”.

They inflict a great deal of damage (Buckthorn actually runs out of healing surges) but are stopped, in no small part to Robot1 also learning to use the security system to shoot them. The room is searched after words, and among the item discovered include a small computer on which a little man appears. There is some issue with Robot1’s security clearance…but eventually the little man is able to tell the party things. 

They also note that the sleeths were gathering various hardware (bits of computers, cables, etc) inside the base. 

Lucian shows up and warns them of more sleeths. They leave to camp out. But decide they wish to learn more from the ancient base. They succeed, probably more than they (or the DM) could have imagined. 

The little man on the computer gives them a map of the base. They in turn do some exploring and then decide to lay an ambush in case the sleeths return. 






Returning to where they fought the sleeths and humans, they carefully watch the main exit to the outside…and barricade another door. The sleeths try that one…then open a third (exactly the way the party came in the previous day). 
They respond…with Nar setting Forge on fire and putting him to sleep, Robot1 making a devastating hit on this other sleeth shaman (no skull) with the security system and, after bragging of being unhurt,  Nar withstanding a devastating hit of his own. 

Nonetheless, they are defeated quickly enough, and this other shaman actually starts to talk to the party.

Mostly about Tak Ha’Sssth. And how the sleeths were once a peaceful people, but decided that wasn’t the thing to be. 

They return to Burlin, with this other shaman tide up and gagged, carried by Forge. They have set their mind on meeting Lord Dillard, and through Dar Tenibor are able to arrange a meeting, where they describe their findings at the ancient base, including their captive.  

From this and other talks:

*It is confirmed many times that the knights, who are members of a cryptic alliance called the Knights of Genetic Purity, seem to be strange allies for the normally knowledgeable and peaceful sleeths;

*The sleeths are also pre-cognates (can see the future to varying degrees) and have other mental abilities;

*They were probably gathering stuff from the base to build or repair or augment an artifact of great power, this is probably a bad thing;

*They think that the captive shaman may not have been all bad, but has some kind of mental control or block thanks to Tak Ha’Sssth;

* Tak Ha’Sssth’s deathly visions may have common from contact with a strange entity. This sets off immediate speculation that this involves the demi-lich.

*The “third base” deep in the deadliest part of the deadlands, is again noted. 

* Dar Tenibor and his associates are also members of a cryptic alliance known as the Brotherhood of Thought;

The Lord takes the captive and contemplates the situation.

Meanwhile, the party gets a message to meet with Wald, the other sage and bookseller. 

They are led to a backroom in his shop. Wald steps out. Some knights and sleeths step in.

The party makes pretty short work of them, dropping the two sleeths. As the one knight seeks to flee, dragging the other knight with him, he makes a parting shot with a “micro missile” built into his armor.  Its blasts the shop…fortunately everyone survives (and Forge had been healed by Robot1).

They do everything they can to hang about and inspect the shop. A ledger is found that links Wald to Sir Dept (the brother of Lord Dillard) and the Halfling filches a powerful mecha-gauntlet for this third arm.  

They meet the Lord again. He has an offer, given their seeming interest to follow up on the plotting of the Knights and Tak Ha’Sssth: They try to infiltrate the homeland of the sleeths. With the shaman, his mental control now lifted, as their guide. 

They agree.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 12, 2012)

The five head out in their centistead pulled wagon, making good time... Cover over 30 miles on the first day. Forge is given the freeze ray.

Buckthorn uses his skill to find a campsite, with defensibility and concealment as the top criteria.   Forge takes first watch with Kan'Ka (the sleeth will never be on watch by himself as far as Forge is concerned).  Buckthorn takes the second watch and Nar the third. 

A few more days pass and a trickle of other travelers pass you on the road. You are slowly becoming accustomed to the strange flora and fauna of this world.  

You reach the point were you should leave the main road.  Kan'Ka is surprised...at how easy it is to find! What was once a concealed path has become a very clear trail , and you soon realize its from everyone using it.

There are sleeths, plus other mutant animals, (including the rabbit like hoops and some badders!) and what appear to be humans, some in armor. Most are heading the way you are. 

As you progress, there seem to be more and more in bands, then a whole camp lies before you.

They recall there plan. Forge is a Knight with his “spiffy” armor. Buckthorn is posing as a squire / cup bearer (hiding his third arm). "Would it please m'lord to fetch him some ale?" Nar reminds them he is the lord and covers his ears.

Nar: "Kan'Ka, where can we expect to find some more information about the Prophet's plan without drawing too much attention to ourselves?"

The shaman gives a dumbfounded look:

"I thought you would know".


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 12, 2012)

They find some kind of quartermaster. Forge inquires about sleeping space, and ale.

QM: "Most of us humans" his eyes narrow a bit as he says that "are over there". "Just look for some open space."

"Drinking tents are over there." Points another way.

Looking for command tents, Buckhtorn finds some that are larger and better guarded and have a fair amount of in and out traffic. Mostly humans and the occasional mutant animal go to and from it. 

There are many other mutant animals in the camp. There are also specifically a fair number of sleeths in the camp. Kan'Ka thinks they are from distant communities, and that more, maybe many more, are in the nearby sleeth villages. Again, with Buckthorn's keen skills, he thinks there are (easily) hundreds of mostly armed and seemingly dangerous sentients in the camp. 

Buckthorn also tries to talk up some of the locals... "watch out boy" is the main response. 

Forge takes a few credits over to the drinking tents to see if there's any conversation to be had. Perhaps challenge some tough guy to a drinking challenge (endurance)….

The 8 foot tall ark (dog man reminiscent of a gnoll) sure can drink...a lot.






And synthehol gets involved at some point (is that what Lucian was mumbling about?). 

At first you guzzle it down! (roll, 12, 14), but then as you are about to collapse (roll 4, but make dwarf + save) it goes down! (low roll, low roll, low roll...). 

*Forge* stages about, perhaps wondering "what I am doing here again?".

The crowd does seem more receptive. But little is done about it. At some point you all stumble back to your bit of the camp.  Morning comes, its a new day. 

Buckthorn suggests they go to some of the bigger tents and ask around introducing ourselves as newcomers hoping to get a glimpse of this prophet we've come to 'serve'. 

Buckthorn "Is it possible to seek an audience with the prophet? Does he hold court? Perhaps we could gain an audience with him, coming to pay respects and supplication and offer homage to his cause. Pledge our swords to his service ... That sort of thing."

"Hmm, seek an audience with Tak Ha'Sssth?"

Kan'Ka contemplates...You no one else reflects on the obvious dangers of such a strategy, or how to mitigate them. 

Some of you nose around the bigger tents and the quartermaster and some others reappear.

QM: "Prophet? You serve the Grandmaster boy!"

As this happens, one of you highly perceptive characters almost certainly notices Sir Dept walk right past you and into one of the larger tents. 

QM: "What you need is a captain and a company to join. We will be marching in days."

Nar: "And where might we find the Grandmaster?"

The knight looks at the "lord".

"And who might you be, exactly?"


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 12, 2012)

_Kan'Ka speaks...just so you three hear it...or is he even speaking..."marching, an army marching?"_

Nar to the quartermaster: "Who I am is none of your concern!  If the army is marching soon, I must speak to the Grandmaster immediately.  Send us in the proper direction and be gone!"

QM: "Right there in the tent" (points to the  one Dept went into).

"Don't have to get all huffy about it." He leaves.

Nar ; "Either Dept is running this whole thing or is a big part of it.  We should probably get back to Lord Dilliard and get him up to speed.  Although, I would like to get a look at whatever they've been building first."

Kan'Ka: "Whatever the artifact is, it was not kept here, at least not before. Of course, this large camp full of warriors was not here before."

"It would be deep in my peoples territory, or at least was, in the stronghold of Tak'Ha Sssth. Only a day's journey from here"

He pauses.

"But it _seems_ like we have taken a great deal of time already".

Forge: *"Good point.  At the end of the day, Lord Dilliard's business is not our own.  I would prefer not to be stuck here forever.  Let us see if we can find it in this camp and if it is not here, perhaps we should travel on."*

Buckthorn: "perhaps we could try something a bit... Sneakier." 

To create a distraction, Forge heads back the drinking tent…and finds more Arks. A commotion shortly follows. 
Some guards leave and others are distracted. Buckthorn easily enters the tent unseen.

There are people in there talking! Some in the same fancy armor...and Dept is there, and who is in that corner...

Buckthorn is patient. He stays in the shadows and just listen but he'll wait patiently.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 12, 2012)

Buckthorn’s patience pays off!

Dept "My brother has little warning..."

G.Master: "We would of course give them a chance to surrender. When they see we have almost 800 troops, and many artifacts, they will have little choice . And thats not even including the Abomination"

They also discuss the possibility of a siege.. you should be able to guess the target of the attack.

Dept "This is our chance to cleanse ourselves of this twisted half men"

G.Master: "We will offer exile in the deadlands and escort them there personally. They will have a chance to pick up some new mutations before finally dying off"

Chuckles.

Buckthorn keeps his nerve. 

They chat on this and that…time passes.

Forge is fighting all the Arks, but eventually it is broken up. Buckthorn is still in the tent.

Dept “Normally I would not trust some exalted lizards, but there is something about their leader”

G.Master “Yes, I get the same feeling. He has an arresting vision, and can certainly be trusted.”

Dept “Yes, completely I feel. Still, after the fighting”

G.Master: “The sleeths will have their domain, and we will have ours. We will subjugate any animals that come under us, as will they.”

Dept “This ‘ultimate’ artifact with the sleeths”

G.Master “Ultimate weapon”

Dept “Have you seen it, does it work?”

G.Master “Oh yes, I have seen it. The warhead has been connected to the missile, but they are still trying to make sure the control system is operational. The incident, that we followed up on, led to some delay”


Dept “But we would not seek to use it” 

G.Master “There are two issues. Right now, we have only one. Second, it can still only be used against fixed targets, and would cause great loss of life. It would be shame to use it on Burlin, for example. But…”

Dept “It’s a special type of artifact”

They turn to the man in the chair, Buckthorn follows their view, while still shrouded in shadow, when the man speaks, Buckthorn is sure who it is!

*Wald* “They believe it is a particularly advanced ‘new-tron’ bomb. Capable of killing all life within approximately 300 meters of the blast. Materials, building, equipment, etc are hardly affected.”

Wald “Combining our lore with the sleeths”. Pauses “We should be able to address those other issues.”


----------



## dyermaker001 (Dec 12, 2012)

Assuming Buckthorn and Forge return quickly, and Buckthorn disseminates the information: "They don't seem have had any contact with undead from our world.  I suppose we have two choices, return to Burlin and warn Lord Dilliard or try and find this powerful artifact and stop it ourselves.  Perhaps the sleeth prophet can be found there as well, and we can determine the nature of his visions.​"


----------



## Buckthorn (Dec 12, 2012)

Buckthorn will very carefully and quietly slip out of the tent, having heard enough. He will return to Nar and the rest of the party and relay everything he has heard. "I agree with Nar about the two choices. Of the two, I think we should try to find this "warhead" and destroy or disarm it. It sounds like a nasty bit of business. It must be the artifact that the prophet has been assembling. We have some idea of where the facility is they are rebuilding. I suggest we go there and see if we can neutralize this destructive artifact they are building. Perhaps we could try to send a message to Burlin and Lord Dillard so we don't lose time trekking back to Burlin."


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 12, 2012)

Kan'Ka gives you that look again.

"You are sure you wish me to take you to the stronghold of Tak Ha'Sssth now, after all these days? You must know of the great peril involved. And you know you have done nothing to prepare for it."

"You are sure you do not wish to go to Burlin while you still can?"


----------



## dyermaker001 (Dec 12, 2012)

"Sounds like the "warhead" is a last resort, and the threat of a ground attack on Burlin is more pressing.  We should leave immediately to warn Lord Dilliard."


----------



## ecayford (Dec 12, 2012)

dyermaker001 said:


> "Sounds like the "warhead" is a last resort, and the threat of a ground attack on Burlin is more pressing.  We should leave immediately to warn Lord Dilliard."




"Why exactly do we give a rat's ass about this town?  We're only out here because we thought these jokers had a connection to our dead friend.  Looks like they don't so before we go off trying to disarm some weapon or even go back to Burlin, we need to have a think about what we're trying to do here."


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 13, 2012)

Kan'Ka

"You seem disappointed by something. I understand not what that is.

"Did you not seek out the Lord and accept his mission? Did you not succeed in gathering vital information? Do you have others who will help you besides him or those other in Burlin?

"What if you head your own way and fail to find what you seek, what will you then have?"


He pauses. Looks squarely at Forge.

"And are you not a warrior?"


----------



## dyermaker001 (Dec 13, 2012)

"I think there is still a possible connection between the sleeth prophet and Acerack.  Also, earning and maintaining a valuable ally here could be quite helpful.  Finally, I will not stand by with this knowledge and allow the lives of so many innocents to to be threatened.​"


----------



## ecayford (Dec 13, 2012)

OOC:  Anyone else find what happened to this website depressing?  Can't imagine how upsetting that would be to have your site completely wiped out.  Anyway...


"I'm all for helping a fellow man or beast out, but my own clan on my own homeworld is in danger and if we can't find a way to stop Acererak, more will be lost than a single ruined town on another world.  We need to press the Lord of Burlin to provide us more help in exchange for this information.  Perhaps we can convince him that our troubles are related and that he needs to take an active part in getting us where we need to go.  We need to decide whether we are going to take a side in this war and what the consequences to our original goals this may have.  Do we intend to fight alongside Burlin even if that means risking our homes and families?   I have seen no evidence of the inherent goodness of the Lord of Burlin.  Perhaps Nar has more information than he has chosen not to share with us?  As for you, Lizardboy, warrior yes, servant no.  I'd be happy to show you the difference."  Forge assumes a hostile posture.


----------



## Buckthorn (Dec 14, 2012)

"Fine, let us go to Burlin then.  Perhaps you are right - this will show our worth to Lord Dillard.  Perhaps he will be able to provide additional aid to help us get to this temple or whatever it is in the Badlands without dying.  Or growing another arm."  Buckthorn waggles the third arm.  "Let us be quick about it though.  I do not think we have any time to spare.  To Burlin then."


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 14, 2012)

OOC1 : It is depressing. Obviously bad for Russ (the owner)...and we lost our dice roller!

OOC 2: Since when is Nar more good then Buckthorn...must be the radiation.

A hairless "brow" is raised.

"You are defensive."


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 18, 2012)

_The mutant armies were taking over, and Conan was the lonely pagan - as opposed to Christian - hero; he was Roland at the pass, he was Tarzan, he was a mythic figure.

I had put lots of mutants, lots of beasts-men. At the time, I already was interested in the cloning, in DNA, this kind of things... It made sense. I had lots of images in my head, armies of 400 or 500 mutants charging at each other!_

Oliver Stone discusses his script for Conan the Barbarian.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 18, 2012)

They accepted Lord Dillard’s offer to fight with what forces he could pull together in return to help them on their way:

“Dar Tenibor has many ideas on this…but some of them are quite resource intensive.”

He also mentions that Tenibor has found out “what is wrong with Lucian”.

Forge is put in charge of 50 mutant brutes and Buckthorn 50 mutant shooters. Nar is given the chariot, with Robot 1 and Kan’Ka.

As the enemy army approaches, they are told to engage an advanced force and “march to the sound of guns”. 

100 sleeths and a motely mix of 50 hoops and other mutant animals make a frontal assault on the party, at a disastorous cost. The relatively elite forcers under Forge’s and Buckthorns command, together with Nar’s magic, easily decimate the mutant animals, with only a small number of losses to show for it. 

The next engagement is not as one sided. Almost one hundred cavalry and 40 elite infantry—in a bus!—are sent by the Knights to decimate the band from Burlin before returning to the main battle. The light cavalry are quickly shot to pieces. But the heavy cavalry and infantry put up a much tougher fight.

Then there is the Grandmaster himself. He opens with a missile hit on Forge, Nar, Robot1, and Kan’Ka and wreaks havoc from there. Robot1 is severely damaged, Kan’Ka is down. At some point so is Forge, and Nar is close. 

The mutant brutes have a hard time holding off the full force of the Knights, but Buckthorn and the shooters make up for it, raining pain down on the Knights forces. Buckthorn also rains it down on the Grandmaster, and, with Nar turning into a being of flame, the lead Knights are decimated in turn, the Grandmaster slain, and the remainder routed.

While reinforced, stopping the knights used many grenades, missiles, and those most powerful spells that Nar could still access in this strange world. But the main battle lie ahead. As the mutant humans approached it, the last of the reserves where sent it: the surviving knight infantry and the badders from before, with their flame spitting tank! They finally managed to inflict some damage on Buckthorn’s shooters and hold the infantry, but at a cost. The knights again were pushed back, and the badders seemed to be fading, even as Forge forced his way into the tank. 

Hoggers: mutant pigs on motorcycles, were diverted as a stop gap. But the real challenge remained. The abomination. The huge, orange mutant that was still devastating Lord Dillard’s forces.


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 25, 2013)

Even as Nar’s magic and Buckthorns gunners rained down death on the last standing Badders and Hogers, and Forge seemed on the verge of taking over the Badder’s fire spitting tank…. 

…it emerged. 







The Abomination! And it proceeded to devastate the remaining mutant infantry before turning its attention to the shooters, nicking at it with a wave of arrows, slugs, and psi-shots. 

Buckthorn decided to take on the knight’s bus that was still on the battlefield. It kept running him over. Forge was fighting in the cockpit of the tank and get getting shot by the badder sergeant. 

This left Nar to try to stop the Abomination! He managed to use one of his mutations to try and confuse it, and succeeded! It attacked him instead of the troops, so was something of a success. 

Buckthorn managed to break away from the bus and Forge _seemed_ to finally take care of the badders. Then, in a chariot of his own, the Prophet emerges.

One sleeth guard leaps onto the tank, soon followed by another. The fight for the vehicle is on again! The Prophet proceeds to wrack the minds of Kan’Ka and Buckthorn…and eventually reveals the _truth_ to the Halfling, putting Buckthorn under his control. 

The abomination proceeds to decimate the shooters. 






Soon, almost all the troops led into battle by Buckthorn and Forge are dead or down. Robot 1 struggles to keep the party members alive.

However, the party finally gets reinforcements of their own. As the devastated survivors of their side watch on, a band of Orlens, bickering two headed giant-men emerge and start firing on the abomination.

They have a hard time hitting it.






Even as Buckthorn fires on his own side, Tak Ha’Sssth does the same, inadvertently torturing his own warrior. The badder sergeant, playing dead, covertly pops the hatch in the bottom of the tank and escapes! But this allows Nar to join Forge and attack with his venomous spines. Soon the tank is firmly under their command and being driven into the abomination. Kan’Ka stands toe-to-toe with his former master, and Buckthorn finally shakes off his domination.

The Orlens charge into melee! They drop the (many times hit) over-sized mutant!

The Prophet makes his exit. Survivors cheer. The badder sergeant quickly emerges and surrenders to the Orlens “what have we done. What have we done.”

The massive casualties make it a harsh victory. The 3 aliens hope to get help in their search for the “third base” deep in the deadlands. But Lord Dillard reminds them that the prophet survived, as did his potentially devastating weapon.

With Kan’Ka and 20 or so sleeths now freed from their mental control, they journey to the stronghold of Tak Ha’Sssth. They are surprised by how little resistance they face. Though not admitting it to the others, Kan’Ka fears for his fellow sleeths, and has them stand guard as the 5 head into the heart of the stronghold.
The Prophet is waiting. 

He tells of his change and meeting the demilich. 

“A being of pure energy…like so many before, I sought to touch its mind”. A touch that led to the revelation that death and devastation are the greater glory. He knows little of the greater plans of Acererak but commends his ingenuity and sadism, to which he can only aspire. 

Forge charges in. Evasive with precognition and bolstered by the Prophet, who brings pain to the party and healing to his allies, the sleeths put up a fierce fight. Buckthorn again turns and fires on his allies. Forge is dropped, more then once, holding down and eventually defeating the guards. But again Kan’Ka stands strong, Nar transforms into a being of fire, and Buckthorn, also periodically wracked with pain and down when not controlled, finally shoots the right way with full strength.   

The Prophet meets the end that, in his twisted heart, almost certainly craved.  The party and the sleeths fan out to find the deadly weapon. 






Connected to a terminal, Robot 1 quickly determines it is about to launch! With the Robot’s guidance, Buckthorn attempts to disarm it…

…and it starts to launch. Forge lays into it, joined by Kan’Ka, and its not able to fly after they gash into it. But it might still explode. 

Now Buckthorn…manages to disarm it.

Surprising the others, Forge insist the weapon be destroyed. Its is buried, with explosives, deep in the stronghold.

They are greeted as heroes, and within a few weeks, receive their reward from Lord Dillard and Dar Tenibor. 

But first…

They watch a recording of Lucian. Uncontrollably fading into his shadow for extended periods of time. His planar origin and this strange world are just not working well together. And he is ever more distraught. 
The reward brings more joy. (see attached). An airship, to which is attached a heavy lead plate, that gives them a way to fly above the deadlands and avoid the worst effects of radiation, or whatever else, is there. 

They begin their journey to the base.


_Then Acererak destroyed all of his slaves and servitors, magically hid the entrance to his halls, and went to his final haunt, while his soul roamed strange planes unknown to even the wisest of sages._


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 25, 2013)

Let me know your plans and activities as you fly...watch schedule, skills you think might be relevant, things your character does, etc.


----------



## ecayford (Jan 25, 2013)

Forge can take first watch each evening.  To the extent any athletic ability is required to steer, repair or otherwise operate the airship, Forge will undertake those tasks.  Forge also has keen senses so he can take lookout.  Perhaps his dungeoneering background grants him some insight into the operation of the machine as well.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jan 27, 2013)

Nar will use his intelligence to watch and learn how Robot 1 operates the ships.  He'll alslo spend some time with the book, trying to determine anything he can about why Acererak came to this world.


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 28, 2013)

The ship is on something called “ah-to pilot” that allows it to head directly towards the base. Robot 1 mentions something about weather systems and the difficulties of evading them, but there is nothing you can’t manage, yet.

The working so far are largely automated, though there is the possibility of going to manual controls (which might be a little unwieldy…).

After a few days out, as you look at the window, you see something flying towards the ship.


Evasive action is not see easy….and it look familiar.






It seems to be waving.

Nar’s book review (behind the tag)

[sblock]“Perhaps the most famous tomb outside of the ruins of Ta’Khem, in the Shadow Coast!...

“Five centuries ago, a philosopher turned malicious sorcerer king in the waning days of Illumaria’s might [a reference to the last great empire]. His real name was carefully removed from all records and shielded from practically all divination. This acolyte of Vecna, just as that other lich’s cult was rising, would seek his own path to undeath that would rival his master. He is known to us as Acererak.”

“We took the old North Road. …

“The signs of the old dwarven settlements are found here and there. We made the mistake of exploring some. Too much time taken, and the first lives lost….”

“Trust nothing here! The savagery was too great for the Old Kingdom of the dwarves, and is to great now. Also, beware the elves. One snow clan was helpful, but others had degenerated badly [unreadable]”

…

“From the entrance on, the duplicity and trickery here is astounding! One deadly choice and trick after another. I will attempt to take careful notes of what I find.”
…
There is no end of the distraction and confusion, hiding what are sometimes the simplest clues. … 
… 
Disaster has struck. A sudden melt of snow flooded our swampy campsite, many notes have been lost. 
...
There are just a few of us know. The treachery continues unabated. I wonder on the purpose of this place, and how many have died here. 
…
I am lucky to be alive, and to have the means to return through magic. It seems amazing that I have retrieved this book, but it will be my memento and evidence that I survived the Tomb. 
It is clear that Acererak was in fact “demi-lich”, destroyed in body, but free in its corrupted spirit, and capable of finding much dire lore. 

There is much strange planar lore here! Long debated theories confirmed, and more revealed. 

Is this the legendary Book of Shadows? Is it more, only now do I understand the real messages in the book. 
It is now very clear that the power death has been rising, that “The Shadow”, as it is known, has been rising for many years, slowly corroding the gains of good and civilization in our current age. Acererak learned this in his strange travels. 

1.	In Old Deamorria none paralleled  the city Moil for the erudition of its scholars or its wealth of lore. Then it fell under the sway of necromancers and the shadow Aether swallowed the city, forever cursed. 

2.	Most modrons will not accept a bribe. 

3.	The firmament that separates the mortal worlds from the immortal ones is not a wall or sphere, but a lattice with many strange twists and distortions.

4.	From deep in the Cosmos a great source of darkness and necrotic power has emerged, touching many worlds. In coming years, no land will be immune. 

5.	Some mortal worlds are more isolated by the firmament then others.

6.	With the breath of the dread god Zorrath did He imbue Orcus and Vecna with immortality and the incarnates of undeath and dark lore did they become.  

7.	Vecna once walked Thraeya, to the great cities of Karnakos , strange temples of and tombs of Khembia, dark holds of Kazduaen, of course, ruins of once great Deamorria.

8.	Vecna is said to disguise himself as a beggar to walk among others both amassing and dispensing dark lore. 

9.	These followers of Orcus and Vecna, those that dare whisper the name of Zorrath, how many such death cultist may there be?

10.	In Moil they were said to summon forth the great Codex, that which could only be born on the back of mighty beasts and none could read and maintain a grasp of their immediate reality; and from this Codex did they take much dark lore before others took the Codex in turn. 

11.	In Moil they were said to travel to a throne carved for the gods. They held dark rites there. 

12.	Ours may not be the only mortal world. This is practically a fact among the learned. Ours may not be the only Cosmos. This is heresy. 

13.	The power of a god must both be given and taken.

14.	The thesis there are angels, not fallen angels that are devils, but just angels, that are evil, is untrue, or at least exaggerated. 

15.	Where the darkest remnants of Kron and the Beast arose the Abyss, from the nether regions of Chaos. But is this the true realm of slaads?   

16.	A mortal world barely connected to and unknown to ours saw great and horrible death that still reverberates. 

17.	The diseases of ghouls, vampires, and mummies are “natural” manifestations  of their nature, a bit of the shadow Aether brought into the living. 

18.	The first demons were said to come from the dead body of Kron like maggots from rotting meat. But what of what was spawned from the offal of the Beast slain by Kron and Yavara?

19.	Negotiations with a Slaad are unlikely to be fruitful. 

20.	Height, length, width, even time may not be limit of dimensionality. Strange tales tale of the tesseract, a “cube” that extends into one of these other dimensions. 

21.	Nothing would be better then delivering the Hive directly into Lolths lair. 

22.	…and this creature became the lich. Acererak. Over the scores of years which followed, the lich dwelled with hordes of ghastly servants in the gloomy stone halls of the very hill where the Tomb is. Eventually even the undead life force of Acererak began to wane, so for the next 8 decades, the lich’s servants labored to create the Tomb of Horrors. Then Acererak destroyed all of his slaves and servitors, magically hid the entrance to his halls, and went to his final haunt…

23.	Whence this so called Sigil? The deep lore makes no mention of it. It is not the making of Ordos, or Chaos, or angel or fiend. Yet they say it is there. Even if it always was not. 

24.	Tiefling racial appearance may be much wider ranging then most Thraeyans imagine. 

25.	The Aether, strange and fragmented as any part of the Cosmos, courses with eldritch energies. The elements called on by arcane formula, the dark shadows that lead souls ever deeper to the beyond and the warping touch of true gods and risen incarnates.   

26.	The Aether, its domains of dread and feywilds entice, its mists dazzle and daze. It leads to all lands, but its paths may never end. The depths that can be plunged, greater than anything under Kazduaen.  

27.	No avatar of good could bring back the mercy chalice. It took a Queen of Thieves. 

28.	Mortal worlds may range as widely as any distant Astral realm. 

29.	The dark Aether may bring one to the level of the Styx, and the layer of Pluton. This is obvious. 

30.	To satisfy the dread god, is it merely a question of spreading the shadow and its influence?

31.	It is well known that Gith made dark bargains to free her people from the Illithid and lead them to Astral Realms. As it is well known that these races battle still. 

32.	The mistress of the Githyanki, greater then Vecna? 

33.	The Cant is an atrocity. As to be expected. 

34.	The need for the sacrifice of sentient humanoids is undisputed. But one should not underestimate the appeal of eating them, especially for greater hags and slaads.

35.	This book seems to want things. 

36.	Cosmic rifts, also heresy?

37.	Some dwarves are said to make smoke powder, and alchemist other things, but the idea that great weapons as powerful as any magic seems both ludicrous and compelling. 

38.	The Amber family is largely deranged. 

39.	The portals between planes may be slowly vanishing. Or at least faster than they can be made. 

40.	No on associated with Melkar house can be trusted.

41.	Some ancient liches maintain their form, others seem to revert to pure dust. The demi-lich is a deadly hybrid, a minimal physical presence while its soul roamed strange planes and worlds unknown to even the wisest of sages.

42.	If one could map the dark places of the Aether…a tracing from which undying power would be unlimited. But to create a rift. That would also be interesting. 

I will resist this madness that claws at the edge of my mind. These dark waking dreams that have seemed to consume me. It is not merely the death of so many at the Tomb, nor is it the rational, or irrational, implications of the Tome. It is something else, something creeping through the world. I now simply have the faculties to realize it. 

While the cosmos may have many parts, its “one-ness” has been identified as a fundamental characteristic since the time of the first cosmologist in Patheria centuries ago. Ergo, all things that are cosmic in nature are shared throughout, even as the evidence has built that the workings of reality do vary greatly from one bit to another, much like the climate or terrain may change as one travels across Thraeya. So the True Gods have cosmic influence, even if various saints, demon lords, and so forth, may have much narrower and variable power. But now I cannot help but wonder if there could be another cosmos? Of course, there could be anything, but if there is never any chance of interaction or influence, it is a point beyond academic. So the real question is, is there interaction?

To re-enter into that dark shadow would consume me and surely lead to a death more imminent then the one I face…Even as I have freed myself of the Tome—may it sit securely in the Melkar House Library—my obsessions with dark rifts in the cosmos will not abate. I am also now convinced that Acererak had great knowledge of these rifts, even in his decrepit state…..

One may question if Moil ever had any kind of “virtue”, the caliber of its great scholars not withstanding…the fact that not only did it suffer the devastation inflicted on all Demoria, but was also cast into shadow of the most dread kind, presumably has some implications. One may wonder, as a “City of Necromancers” as it was openly referred to in the waning days of Demoria’s great decadence, if its great curse was not in fact self inflicted…Clearly Moil retains some relevance in all this. I know not exactly what. With the Tome, I could almost certainly find my way there.  Yet surely I would only find the most appalling part of the Aether, and even if a mystery was solved, what horrible questions would be raised?

The dark Aetherial stain is too evident. In my darkest paranoia, I wondered if the Tome itself was responsible. It could certainly accelerate the spread! 

I write this with some clarity, having set aside the Tome, but not all the thoughts it plagued me with. Somewhere deep in the cosmos, a great flood of necrotic energy has spread through the shadow Aether. One is tempted to point to the action of a god or incarnate, but even that would seem to be insufficient, at least as the direct cause. This would seem to require a great act of death. Beyond that which any Thraeyan may yet imagine. Again, a distant divine war, as written of in ancient texts? For this event seems distant, with the effects slowly filtering through reality. Again, in this moment of some clarity, my own feelings, one could even called visions, of a bizarre and misshaped world, struck by a great cataclysm, a cataclysm to great that it ripped a rift in the cosmos, seems so far-fetched…yet, it remains my best guess. 

I have little doubt that, somehow, others have become aware of this Tome, inspite of my best efforts otherwise. Smedley and his cronies make me nervous. And those shadowy shapes that seem to follow me…just my imagination?

There is a path. There is a nexus. What should be a twisting, turning way no mortal could ever follow through. Like wandering through tracked mountains. But a tunnel has been bored through the Aether. I can no longer dwell on these implications. 

The Tome of Shadows. Rumored from the early Illumarian period. Undoubtedly what I have. But what is it? Whither its core? No obvious author can account for what is there. It is almost certainly taken from a Demorian source, but what Demorian could even know what is there? An extract perhaps, but again from what?[/sblock]


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nar considers what he has found in the book.  "Much seems familiar, but some may be new.  I will think on this.  For now, I believe we may know the approaching creature.  I hope he found the "food" we directed him to satisfactory​"


----------



## Buckthorn (Jan 29, 2013)

Buckthorn will take second watch after Forge.

During the flight, Buckthorn will try to use his Ranger abilities to watch the weather to see how it influences the airship and he will try to see if he can discern weather patterns and favorable air currents to avoid storms and make the best speed (Nature).  

Seeing the creature apparently hailing the ship, Buckthorn believes he recognizes the creature.  Yex the Yexil?  He will hail Yex the Yexil.  "Hello!" Buckthorn will shout.  "Did you find the cache of uniforms?"


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 29, 2013)

_Assuming you role down the window_

"Yes, they were delicious!"

"I heard there was some kind of war, do you know about that?"


----------



## Buckthorn (Jan 30, 2013)

"Yes, we do indeed know about the war.  Somewhat."  (Buckthorn will try to get a sense if Yex had some sort of dog in this hunt or had taken a side) (Insight / Perception).  If he doesn't sense Yex had any particular interest in the outcome, Buckthorn will regale the creature with tales of the heroic efforts, in particular highlighting the amazing skill of the archers and passing mention of the bravery and sacrifice of the many fallen melee troops under Forge's command.

If he seems amenable, Buckthorn will then ask the Yexil if he is familiar with these skies.  "Perhaps, in exchange for the uniform cache, we might persuade you to fly as our escort to our destination - at least as far as you can.  We aren't going far, though I will not lie, we are going to a ruin in the deadlands so you may not wish to accompany us all the way there, should you choose to come with us at all.  But we would be grateful for your company.  No telling what sort of evil creatures prowl these skies."


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 31, 2013)

"Oh sure!"

After a few hours pass...

"OK, I have to go this way now, I need to breath. And eat at some point."

It flies away.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 3, 2013)

A day passes....

Both Buckthorn and Robot 1 notice it at about the same time.

A huge storm. Not much moisture, but very high speed winds and massive quantities of radioactive dust. 

Its right down on you. Your craft starts to lurch.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 5, 2013)

"Can we get above the storm?  Robot 1?"  Nar-Heru will grab the nearest secure hand hold and brace himself.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 5, 2013)

We can attempt to.

Robot 1 attempts to guide the ship up, it starts to lurch.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 12, 2013)

_placeholder _


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 12, 2013)

You may explore your surroundings.

http://app.roll20.net/campaigns/details/78801/the-other-base


----------



## ecayford (Feb 13, 2013)

Forge will examine the hallway closest to him.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 13, 2013)

It ends with a green door.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 13, 2013)

Forge will examine the door for any hidden dangers/sounds/traps.  Perception +16.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 14, 2013)

It seems very similar to the one Buckthorn opened in the crazy gas room. There is the indent in the mid part that you think can open it. There are no buttons next to it.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nar-Heru will examine the terminal, asking Robot 1 for help.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 15, 2013)

Robot 1 indicates that the terminal is functioning. 

(as a test, make an arcana check in Roll 20, make a post THERE at the same time, something like: arcana for terminal, "2/15")


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 19, 2013)

OK, post is in d20 chat log.  (i got a 35)


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 19, 2013)

Nar, you think the terminal can be used to access the vats....and do things with them....


(like increase or decrease the goopy-fluid).


----------



## ecayford (Feb 19, 2013)

While nar is (hopefully) draining the vats, Forge will open the door he's been examining.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 19, 2013)

You are able to open it.

Just as with Buckthorn in the crazy gas chamber, you see a small "closet like" room, with one of those vents (closed) in the top.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nar tries to use the terminal to drain the vats.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 20, 2013)

With Robot1's help you are able to drain both the vats.

One has what looks like a hatch at the bottom.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 22, 2013)

That hatch looks interesting.  Forge will come back and examine the hatch for a way to open it.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 22, 2013)

There seems to be a wheel on top that Forge thinks he can turn to open.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 22, 2013)

Being impulsive as usual forge will turn the wheel and open the hatch.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 22, 2013)

The Dwarf sees a latter leading down to a tunnel, lit with dim--blue--light.


----------



## ecayford (Feb 22, 2013)

Impulsive but not crazy, Forge asks the rest of the team whether we should descend.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 22, 2013)

Lead the way, forge.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecayford (Feb 22, 2013)

Forge uses his light stone to light the way and descends . . .


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 24, 2013)

You follow a 40 foot tunnel.

A  chamber approaches.

(Apparently you open the door to it...you are comming in on the "left" side, see roll 20)

http://app.roll20.net/campaigns/details/78801/the-other-base


----------



## ecayford (Feb 25, 2013)

Hmmm.  Those lights look dangerous.  Forge will wait for Buckthorn to examine them to determine if he can turn them off.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Feb 25, 2013)

37 Arcana (on d20) to analyze what kind of "magic" could be making the lights.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 26, 2013)

Buckthorn gives a nervous glance back at Forge, then shrugs his shoulders.

Nar: There seem to be a number of emitters for the beams (which Robot1 notes are "lazers").


----------



## ecayford (Feb 28, 2013)

Buckthorn, can you get around this trap?


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 28, 2013)

_not going to be that easy_

How?


----------



## ecayford (Mar 6, 2013)

TerraDave said:


> _not going to be that easy_
> 
> How?




Forge will test whether his shield can deflect a single beam by carefully sliding an edge into one of them.  He'll also examine the emitters to see if they can be damaged (e.g., material, construction etc.)  Does it appear that a small and particularly agile little person could pass through the beams (a la KZ Jones)?  Does it look like there is any trigger beyond the beams to turn them off?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 7, 2013)

If there does appear to be any switch, Nar will try and Mage Hand it.  (I have no idea if i've tried that yet here, I may need to roll)


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 8, 2013)

_I ask for a posts..then delay in responding..._

Beam deflection: Kinda, sorta, (attack vs. reflex) the beams are not entirely static either! The ones that are "on" do shift.
Emitters: There is a lot of them, with shifting beams coming out. He would probably put this down the list. 
Evasion: Acrobatics moves, or even jumping (athletics) might be used to at least avoid some of them. 
Pull Here: You don't see a physical lever (but take a look again at the map...)

http://app.roll20.net/campaigns/details/78801/the-other-base


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 8, 2013)

ecayford said:
			
		

> Is that a step on the other side?  I see the door like the one we came through and then there is some structure in front of that.  What is that?  In any event, Forge will throw his axe at one of the emitters to see if they can be broken.




Its one of those "computer terminals" on the other side (perhaps it was obscured by the beams).

Throw the axe...make a roll on roll20 (also post some text saying what it is for).


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 11, 2013)

_roll 20 to tough?_

He can throw the axe a few times until he hits one or something happens?


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 11, 2013)

(roll 3 and 9)

One (the 3) misses outright, the other does not hit hard enough (total 25, fails to hit vs AC).

So it has some hardening against attack...but he can try some more. (depending on how long you want to stand here).

Edit: not


----------



## ecayford (Mar 12, 2013)

Forge thinks better of continuing to throw his axe.  Perhaps the wizard can manipulate the terminal.  Can Buckthorn see if there is any way to jam one of the emitters?


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 12, 2013)

Jamming one (covering it up?) is not obvious. Maybe with a metal cap or something...that they don't seem to have.

As indicated on the map, the terminal is some ways away...but you never know. Assuming mage hand works, its a question of seeing it.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 12, 2013)

Forge will toss a strip of clothe or other refuse into the lasers to get a sense of what happens if one hits you.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 12, 2013)

_you all probably pay close attention to this one_

Its shreds and burns it...but, as Robot1 puts it: "Its not complete disintegration".


----------



## ecayford (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, here goes!  Forge, counting on his ring of fire and radiation absorption will quickly let single beam touch his hand


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 12, 2013)

_of course I have the card at home..._

Assuming no recourse to the ring, pain engulfs his hand! (but whats new). standard hit for 30 damage. (but the finger is still there, sort of).


----------



## ecayford (Mar 12, 2013)

It's resist 10 radiation and fire so either way . . .Ouch!


----------



## ecayford (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, I'll leave it to the more subtle hands of the ranger and wizard.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 12, 2013)

So, I assume this isn't fire damage? What happened with Forge's shield?  Do the beams damage metal?  Does it reflect?  If it doesn't damage metal, perhaps Robot 1 could make it across.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 12, 2013)

Radiant damage is closest (though I would let the ring cover it...).

Robot1 would not be immune.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 13, 2013)

more time passes.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 14, 2013)

_and more delays due to busyness...but no amount of time seems to be enough_

Lights in the room start flashing. 

Even as lasers continue to flicker in the gap, some start to target the party!

Buckthorn is missed...each of the rest of you is hit (including Robot1). 30 damage each (before accounting for the ring.).

_We are going round by round. _


----------



## ecayford (Mar 14, 2013)

OOC:  Was thinking of doing this but wanted to run rules by you first.  Free action has been updated so you can only get one free action attack per turn but does not limit non attack power free actions.  I think the only way Forge could get across the room without being turned to ash would be if he could trigger his two bloodied free action surges (and, if that wasn't enough, maybe even his armor).  If we're doing RAR, Forge will sprint across the room, shielding as much of the damage as he can with his shield.  If he makes it across, he'll see if he can quickly see if the panel across the way has a way of shutting off the lasers.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 14, 2013)

Gritting his teeth, Forge will sprint across the trapped room towards the panel, blocking with his shield and relying on his ring and resistance to pain (free action triggering of second wind and reactive surge if necessary).  He'll quickly examine the panel for buttons, instructions etc. to see if he can figure out how to shut off the trap.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 14, 2013)

_you can see the roles on roll20_

I will assume Forge uses his wisdom to cross at the narrowest point...

Forge run: hit, miss, hit (2wind), second square, miss, hit (reactive surge), crit hit, miss, hit, finishes run (total of 150 damage, the ring is key, two surges used, 12 hp remains).

Note: Forge just running through the beams seems to expose him to a LOT of fire. 

The terminal is before the dwarf. It has strange symbols upon it. Perhaps the others would understand them?


----------



## ecayford (Mar 14, 2013)

Forge will shout out a description of the symbols to Robot1 and the rest of the party.  He'll trigger his armor daily as well for another surge so he doesn't get dropped by a stray lazer.

Does he get the sense the jumping would have helped for some reason?


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 14, 2013)

_I will see if the wizard has anything to say on the shouting..._

As for the jumping (again given his great wisdom): probably, or even moving carefully through and not just running through and running into everything.

But he *did* make it.


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 14, 2013)

Doors it appear safe from stay lasers on the that side? Nar attempts to figure out whatever Forge its shouting about tells him what to press on the terminal.

(can't roll right now)

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 14, 2013)

No, not that much safer (you are about to find out). 

Roll 14 on roll20 (+20 for skill, -4 for relaying through forge for a 30). You seem to make progress:

*"Laser controls accessed".*

But then it gets ready to fire again.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 14, 2013)

(roll on roll20) Nar and Buckthorn are missed, Robot1 (starting to look pretty damage) and Forge (now 22 hp) hit. 

new round.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 15, 2013)

Forge will describe the symbols to nar and robot and try to determine which may deactivate.  If all else fails he'll guess.  Can you describe what forge sees?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 19, 2013)

"Robot 1, What should Forge push to stop the beams?  Forge, try to press ..."  Nar attempts to relay any info from Robot 1 to Forge, in addition to trying to figure it out himself. Rolled 28 on d20


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 19, 2013)

At some point Robot1 calls out "press the red thing with the six sides!".

The flashing lights stop, as do the lasers targeting you! For now.

Of course the lasers are still there.

There is something that says "Adjust defense array". In blue.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 19, 2013)

"Nar, should I press adjust defense array?"


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 19, 2013)

"Yes, do it!​"


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 19, 2013)

more complex schematics appear on the screen (but no nerve gas is released or anything like that...yet).

EDIT: I assume he hits it.


----------



## ecayford (Mar 21, 2013)

Sounds good.  Forge is worthless at this sort of thing so he'll take his guidance from Nar.  If this look hairy, he'll push some random buttons.  I'm off to Tokyo so will won't be able to check in much from here on out so feel free to have Forge do whatever you think he would.  He's pretty simple!


----------



## dyermaker001 (Mar 21, 2013)

Nar tries again to give Forge the instructions he needs.

(can't roll in the car to Boston, won't be able to post much this weekend.)

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 21, 2013)

It takes some trying (first, roll 3 and 4) but with Robot1's help (roll 11 and 7) disaster is averted, then the laser off switch is found (Nar roll 17 (and a redundant 7), R1 rolls an 8....)

The lasers go away and you pass through....

(OK, off till April 5...)


----------



## TerraDave (May 9, 2013)

They spend the night in the laser chamber, and hear _something_ on the other side of the door. It does not enter. Leaving the laser chamber behind some hours later, the three carbon-based life forms and the one robot come to a “Y” shaped split in the hall. Noticing possible signs of the “something” they head right, and the right way, avoiding a deadly trap that would have flooded the hall with industrial waste grade water. 

They enter a series of linked chambers filled with various detritus. And cyber-zombies. Nar lays down a wall of fire to isolate the android-corpse hybrids. This allows a search of part of the area. And for more zombies to pile up on the other side of the arcane barrier.







They note doors of various colors, like the red and green doors they saw before. Buckthorn enters the green door. And gets dosed with more radiation! He survives, and emerges with a handy carapace to go with this third arm. Nar tries the red. Its mega-powerful magnet pulls the freeze ray so hard he starts to go with it, but decides not to. It is sucked to the top of the chamber, were it sizzles against a mega-heated plate(and where someone with more metal, like forge, would have wound up). 

They bring down the wall, keep searching, and the zombies keep coming. At some point they find a terminal and vent that seems to be spewing these zombies, and Robot1 shuts it down. 

In the meantime, they realize there are more doors, including a black one, a white, one, and a gray one that looks like its takes a card (with blue around the card slot). Eventually they finish fighting off the zombies, find a few cards, and a few other things, and leave. 

They follow a 40 foot wide hall that leads 200 feet to large metallic blue doors. They use the red card they found to open it, and see a large, hemispherical chamber before them, sloping down.

As they approach the center of the great chamber, the mighty warbot arises, floating up to the center of the chamber!






_ technically this is a deathmachine _

Bristling with weapons: laser batteries, micromissiles, torc grenades, a black ray projector, and high caliber high speed gattling gun. (But no operational fusion bombs). 

Forge jumps right on it, and starts ripping it with his axe! Perhaps his axe retained some residual magic in this place, or it was an incredible placebo effect. 

Even carrying the dwarf, who hits it everytime it fires, it laws down devastation. And at some the point the dwarf is knocked off. Everyone is down. Only the backup circuits on Robot1, previously hit by a devastating blast, allow it to revive Forge, who finally destroys the mighty death dealing machine.

They find a terminal, which allows them to lower a wall and reveal a door, that opens with a black card.

(They return to the cyberzombie labyrinth, slug it out, and find the card).

They open the door.

Before them lies a strange contraption, clearly channeling great energies…in which lies some old pages.

Nar approaches. He readies the book. The contraption is accessed. And the pages are returned to the tome the elf has been carrying. 

The three carbon based life forms, and one robot, are still there. With no obvious way to return to Thraeya.


----------



## ecayford (May 13, 2013)

Forge asks the wizard if the new pages contain any clues on how to get out of this world.


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 13, 2013)

Nar will want to spend some time with the new book pages, maybe there will be some clues on how to leave this world, or how to track down Acererack.  I don't know if there was anything else for us at this base.


----------



## TerraDave (May 13, 2013)

_This Tome of Shadows has now almost been restored to its full glory. Dozens of strange rituals are revealed, vast sections detailing the inner workings of the outer cosmos. If anything can get you out of here, this is probably it. But it could take some time._

You know of nothing else of that could be worth learning or finding at the base. Except how to get out of it.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 14, 2013)

Buckthorn will scout the area looking for any exits or secret doors.  Perception check.  If he finds no likely exist other than they way they had come in, the Buckthorn will look at the metallic blue doors (the way we entered) to see if the way they had come from is still open.


----------



## TerraDave (May 14, 2013)

You find nothing else in the area. Both the doors that opened to the the "pages" chamber and the blue metallic doors are open.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 15, 2013)

Buckthorn suggests then the party attempt to retrace it's steps, back through the double doors to the room where the creatures spawned from the vents and beyond (Dungeoneering)


----------



## TerraDave (May 15, 2013)

Buckthorn, facing no objection, creeps back to the cyber-zombies labyrinth. As he peeks in, he sees no activity.


----------



## ecayford (May 15, 2013)

Nar, since the book appears to hold the key to our escape, do you think you can perform a ritual to transport us back?


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 16, 2013)

"I don't think I can complete the ritual that might work.  I'll need more time to study and gain skill.​"


----------



## dyermaker001 (May 16, 2013)

"In the meantime there may be something else in the book that can aid us.  I'll study as quickly as I can."

Nar will scour the book for clues on how to return, if there is a permanent portal somewhere, or where Acererak could be found.  Maybe there is some way to track him, or discover his phylactery.

Arcana Roll on D20: 37 (39 if the book bonus applies)


----------



## TerraDave (May 16, 2013)

With the book you can now sense the shadow connections between this world and the wider cosmos. 

You gain a better understanding of this strange world, and how it fits, or doesn't. Outside of something actually built by the demi-lich...who himself could travel without such a portal as a being of corrupt energy...its unlikely that the denizens of this world would build such a portal. Though there "technology" may have brought them close.

On the other hand, the massive desolation the natives inflicted on themselves would have created cosmic rifts, through which the great necrotic energy leaked into other worlds. 

However you think the shielding of this place, which has kept you from being killed by radiation, may be interfering (or is it all the radiation outside?).

Robot1 seems to calculate what you are trying to do: "Beyond whatever you have found here, the members of the Brotherhood of Thought seemed to have gathered the only other relevant data we know of on the cosmic travel you may wish to undertake." "Of course, they have not actually helped you make the trip. At this time."

EDIT: This all takes some time, and Buckthorn and Forge start to get hungry.


----------



## Buckthorn (May 16, 2013)

"Well, for now then, it seems perhaps the Brotherhood of Thought may be our best bet?  Either way, it seems we can do nothing more here now."  Buckthorn will continue to attempt to lead the party out of the complex retracing their path (Dungeoneering).


----------



## TerraDave (May 17, 2013)

You enter the place of the cyber-zombies. Nothing seems to stir. From what you remember, you are not _sure_ you can go all the way back. You should be able to go to the lazer room from here, then back to the vat chamber. Assuming lasers or closed vents don't stop you. You had been carried to the vat room, sucked through tubes, from the entrance. (Your first foray from the entrance led you to a room with a red door, green door, and white door, sans blue, that did not work out).

Speaking of which...if you do not try to back track, this room has the red door (nar went there), green door (you went there) the door with the slot you opened, another white door, and a black door, no slot.

EDIT: Pointless cutting and pasting fixed.


----------



## TerraDave (May 29, 2013)

Weary of doors white or black, the party instead decides to back track all the way to white room where they were deposited by the vent from the entrance. Utilizing a (demi)human pyramid, they manage to get back into the vent and find their way, though Buckthorn needs a veritable feat of acrobatics to avoid sliding to gods know were.

They return in the airship towards Burlin. Nar can know feel much more clearly a rift to the wider cosmos. When back in Burlin, Dar Tenibor confirms that others have seen this rift, but notes that strange beings have been seen about it. Lord Dillard again thanks them, and even offers them a veritable fortune in jewelry, but he does wish the return of the airship. 

To that end Tenibor and Robot 1 accompany them to the strange rift. After some days of flying, they alight. They can see a weird tear on the horizon.  And the strange beings. 







A dozen or more triangular and cubic ones, doing something with the rift. Five five-limbed ones, looking menacingly. And two vaguely humanoid many limbed ones that seem to be in charge: hierarch modrons, a nine limbed nonaton and seven limbed septon. 

They great the party with skepticism, informing them that they are closing such rifts to prevent cosmic contamination, and have decided to close other portals as well, to restore the work of the Maker. 

Nar argues about the logic of letting them through. They in turn note various “taints” on the party—specifically Nar…and Buckthorn? Termination is suggested by the nonaton. _Eventually_ the parties role in trying to stop the same darkness from spreading is mentioned. The septon confirms that they believe they are telling the truth, and after scanning the adventurers minds for some (particularly notable) defects, the three are finally sent back home.

Nar steers them safely back to Melkar House.

_The adventure continues_

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ke-a-Snake-Eating-its-Own-Tail-and-it-is-Dead


----------

